# Inicialización LCD 4 bits _ C



## BEDI (Feb 13, 2012)

Buenas,

Llevo un monton de horas, un monton de "guías" y un monton de páginas consultadas para inicializar mi LCD mediante 4 bits en CCS.

Ya no sé que más probar, tengo que pediros ayuda. Utilizo el PIC16F877A y la última versión de CCS y Proteus.

En la versión de la librería lcd.c que viene en esta versión de CCS se puede configurar cualquier puerto para el LCD con la siguiente configuración de pines, y así es como lo tengo para sacarlo por el puerto B

#use delay(clock = 20000000)

#define LCD_ENABLE_PIN  PIN_D3                                    
#define LCD_RS_PIN       PIN_D1                                    
#define LCD_RW_PIN      PIN_D2                                   
#define LCD_DATA4       PIN_D0                                   
#define LCD_DATA5       PIN_D1                                    
#define LCD_DATA6       PIN_D2                       
#define LCD_DATA7       PIN_D3
#include <lcd.c>


El problema es que no soy capaz de encontrar y/o reproducir una secuencia de inicialización para los 4bits en C.

No puedo más que pediros ayuda porque ya lo he intentado todo. Gracias


----------



## BEDI (Feb 14, 2012)

Bueno, despues de tirarme un día entero tratando programar sin éxito mi propia librería para el LCD me han pasado una que bajo las primeras pruebas me ha funcionado muy bien.

La dejo adjunta por si alguien la necesita. Un saludo!


```
// flex_lcd.c

#define LCD_DB4   PIN_B4
#define LCD_DB5   PIN_B5
#define LCD_DB6   PIN_B6
#define LCD_DB7   PIN_B7

#define LCD_RS    PIN_B1
#define LCD_RW    PIN_B2
#define LCD_E     PIN_B3

// If you only want a 6-pin interface to your LCD, then
// connect the R/W pin on the LCD to ground, and comment
// out the following line.

#define USE_LCD_RW 1

//========================================

#define lcd_type 2 // 0=5x7, 1=5x10, 2=2 lines
#define lcd_line_two 0x40 // LCD RAM address for the 2nd line

int8 const LCD_INIT_STRING[4] =
{
  0x20 | (lcd_type << 2), // Func set: 4-bit, 2 lines, 5x8 dots
  0xc, // Display on
  1, // Clear display
  6 // Increment cursor
};


//-------------------------------------

void lcd_send_nibble(int8 nibble)
{
  // Note: !! converts an integer expression
  // to a boolean (1 or 0).
  output_bit(LCD_DB4, !!(nibble & 1));
  output_bit(LCD_DB5, !!(nibble & 2));
  output_bit(LCD_DB6, !!(nibble & 4));
  output_bit(LCD_DB7, !!(nibble & 8));

  delay_cycles(1);
  output_high(LCD_E);
  delay_cycles(2);// 2us
  output_low(LCD_E);
}

//-----------------------------------
// This sub-routine is only called by lcd_read_byte().
// It's not a stand-alone routine. For example, the
// R/W signal is set high by lcd_read_byte() before
// this routine is called.

#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
int8 lcd_read_nibble(void)
{
  int8 retval;
  // Create bit variables so that we can easily set
  // individual bits in the retval variable.
  #bit retval_0 = retval.0
  #bit retval_1 = retval.1
  #bit retval_2 = retval.2
  #bit retval_3 = retval.3

  retval = 0;

  output_high(LCD_E);
  delay_cycles(1);

  retval_0 = input(LCD_DB4);
  retval_1 = input(LCD_DB5);
  retval_2 = input(LCD_DB6);
  retval_3 = input(LCD_DB7);

  output_low(LCD_E);

  return(retval);
}
#endif

//---------------------------------------
// Read a byte from the LCD and return it.

#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
int8 lcd_read_byte(void)
{
  int8 low;
  int8 high;

  output_high(LCD_RW);
  delay_cycles(1);

  high = lcd_read_nibble();

  low = lcd_read_nibble();

  return( (high<<4) | low);
}
#endif

//----------------------------------------
// Send a byte to the LCD.

void lcd_send_byte(int8 address, int8 n)
{
  output_low(LCD_RS);

#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
while(bit_test(lcd_read_byte(),7)) ;
#else
delay_us(60);
#endif

  if(address)
  output_high(LCD_RS);
  else
  output_low(LCD_RS);

  delay_cycles(1);

#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
output_low(LCD_RW);
delay_cycles(1);
#endif

  output_low(LCD_E);

  lcd_send_nibble(n >> 4);
  lcd_send_nibble(n & 0xf);
}

//----------------------------

void lcd_init(void)
{
  int8 i;

  output_low(LCD_RS);

#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
output_low(LCD_RW);
#endif

  output_low(LCD_E);

  delay_ms(15);//15ms

  for(i=0 ;i < 3; i++)
  {
    lcd_send_nibble(0x03);
    delay_ms(5);//5ms
  }

  lcd_send_nibble(0x02);

  for(i=0; i < sizeof(LCD_INIT_STRING); i++)
  {
    lcd_send_byte(0, LCD_INIT_STRING[i]);

    // If the R/W signal is not used, then
    // the busy bit can't be polled. One of
    // the init commands takes longer than
    // the hard-coded delay of 60 us, so in
    // that case, lets just do a 5 ms delay
    // after all four of them.
#ifndef USE_LCD_RW
delay_ms(5);
#endif
}

}

//----------------------------

void lcd_gotoxy(int8 x, int8 y)
{
  int8 address;

  if(y != 1)
  address = lcd_line_two;
  else
  address=0;

  address += x-1;
  lcd_send_byte(0, 0x80 | address);
}

//-----------------------------

void lcd_putc(char c)
{
  switch(c)
  {
    case '\f':
      lcd_send_byte(0,1);
      delay_ms(2);//2ms
      break;

    case '\n':
      lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
      break;

    case '\b':
      lcd_send_byte(0,0x10);
      break;

    default:
      lcd_send_byte(1,c);
      break;
  }
}

//------------------------------
#ifdef USE_LCD_RW
char lcd_getc(int8 x, int8 y)
{
  char value;

  lcd_gotoxy(x,y);

  // Wait until busy flag is low.
  while(bit_test(lcd_read_byte(),7));

  output_high(LCD_RS);
  value = lcd_read_byte();
  output_low(lcd_RS);

  return(value);
}
#endif

void lcd_setcursor(short visible, short blink) {
  lcd_send_byte(0, 0xC|(visible<<1)|blink);
}
```


----------

